# Beautiful pigeon flock!



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

These guys were hanging around my apartment complex around Christmas time, unfortunately, I haven't seen them since. I hope they just moved on, considering the management here poisons pigeons  anyway, I had to take pictures of them because there were some really beautiful birds! This one especially had gorgeous white markings, enjoy!


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

nice scrubs/ferals.. i love their colors


----------



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

I know! I've noticed the wild pigeons I see around here always have some kind of white mixed in on them, I love it  There's another wild pigeon I have to capture on camera who hangs out around my mom's house who literally looks like he/she had white paint just splattered all over him/her, it's very pretty.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovely pigeons. They look well fed and healthy to me so they are getting food somewhere. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I agree, the pigeon with the white wings is very pretty.....course, they're all pretty to me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There is nothing like a flock of healthy/well fed pigeons! Thanks for sharing.


----------

